# New camera advice



## Shedman (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello...I am looking to purchase our 1st sewer camera for our company to help aide in our repair work and my question is...should I make the extra investment and purchase a self leveling camera and is there any pros & cons I should know about. I have read a lot about Ridgid Seesnakes...also Mytana has a new camera system out that has WIFI built in that can transmit a signal to your iPad or iPhone at the same time, so multiple people can view the camera image at different locations on site at the same time, plus it transmits a 512 sonde signal at the same time, this new system has me very interested but I do not know anything about Mytana products other than what I have read...does anyone on the forum have any experience with Mytana's new system? I will be inspecting mostly 4"& 6" clay and once and awhile 8"... any & all advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Why waste you money, build your own system. 





 
In all seriousness post an introduction of yourself here first and you will get more serious answers. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Shedman (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks.. I will do that now


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shedman said:


> Hello...I am looking to purchase our 1st sewer camera for our company to help aide in our repair work and my question is...should I make the extra investment and purchase a self leveling camera and is there any pros & cons I should know about. I have read a lot about Ridgid Seesnakes...also Mytana has a new camera system out that has WIFI built in that can transmit a signal to your iPad or iPhone at the same time, so multiple people can view the camera image at different locations on site at the same time, plus it transmits a 512 sonde signal at the same time, this new system has me very interested but I do not know anything about Mytana products other than what I have read...does anyone on the forum have any experience with Mytana's new system? I will be inspecting mostly 4"& 6" clay and once and awhile 8"... any & all advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.


All that reading you've done.. read the introduction rules here..


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I would think the WIFI signal will be somewhat limited since the file size of video is pretty large, placing the file on a memory stick and handing it to someone would seem easier. If you really read all the posts you should have seen that the Seesnake is the toughest camera there is, it's the camera, the pushrod that make it so tank like. Being pushed through a sewer with offsets, terrible access points and multiple bends and obstructions? Buy the Seesnake.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

The company I work for uses a ridged camara. It goes without saying, be careful with it Its pricey to repair.


----------



## Shedman (Dec 1, 2013)

I am leaning towards the Ridgid Rm200 camera with either the CS-10 monitor or the CS-6...I think this size set up would work best for our first camera...I bought a new SR-60 locator and a ST-33Q transmitter, so I've made up my mind to stay with all Ridgid products...which monitor to get seems to be my only hang up at the moment.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Though the screen size is a bit small I think the cs6 is going to burn ridgid and take away a lot of cs10 sales because the price is so low on the cs-6 and you can just put a mem stick in and transfer the vid to a computer if it needs to be a larger view for diagnostics.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shedman said:


> Hello...I am looking to purchase our 1st sewer camera for our company to help aide in our repair work and my question is...should I make the extra investment and purchase a self leveling camera and is there any pros & cons I should know about. I have read a lot about Ridgid Seesnakes...also Mytana has a new camera system out that has WIFI built in that can transmit a signal to your iPad or iPhone at the same time, so multiple people can view the camera image at different locations on site at the same time, plus it transmits a 512 sonde signal at the same time, this new system has me very interested but I do not know anything about Mytana products other than what I have read...does anyone on the forum have any experience with Mytana's new system? I will be inspecting mostly 4"& 6" clay and once and awhile 8"... any & all advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.


I will give you the same advice that was given to me; buy Ridgid. I did and I'm completely satisfied . It paid for itself in 8 months.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I love my ridgid l seesnake.the trojan camera keeps on breaking.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

When doing locates under basement floors prior to remodel jobs the self leveling is a must. Think about if you are televising one line and the customer needs to know where a secondary line ties in. Not saying it's not possible when your twisted around but definitely way easier with self leveling


----------

